

Apple is becoming a company I no longer trust - trivedigaurav
http://www.trivedigaurav.com/blog/apple-is-becoming-a-company-i-no-longer-trust/

======
pedalpete
This has actually been my experience with almost every Apple product I've
purchased. I'm typing this on a macbook air with a power adapter that wore out
(bendy cable issue) after just over a year, my iPhone lasted a very short
period of time (compared to my Android and Windows devices), I had a mini that
would constantly drop it's internet connection, etc. etc.

Lots of people have told me "you just go into the Genius Bar and they'll sort
you out". The thing is, I don't want to go into a store and get sorted out.
They make promises that things work, and so far, in my experience, they have
never lived up to their marketing hype.

